# Reggae at the Loaf April 13 to the 15th



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

Some much neg stuff.  Lets talk about the best fun/ski weekend of the Season. At last check, I think Charlie and I are in.  Mark off your callender early and save a couple of pennies and make this one.  I think this is a 4 day weekend for me.  Hitting the River on the Way home again.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2007)

I just checked my calendar and will be off from the 5th to the 15th!!!!!!!!!  And to boot, my wife is going to Hawaii with her mom the week before, so I get a "do what ever you want" card for the following week.  This looks good, my friend, this looks FLIPPING good!!!!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 5, 2007)

As of right now I am free for that period in April, so I hope to be there.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

Hope and plans man.  Lets do it.


----------



## Terry (Jan 5, 2007)

I plan to be there! No grand baby due this year so I should be all set. Soft snow and cold beer here we come!!!! :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't plan to be there...I know I will be there this year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't plan to be there...I know I will be there this year.




Oh yeah!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright...so I spoke to a few friends and now they want to head up.  How are the shows set up?  We'll need a hotel that's real close.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah ill be there.  anyone have a floor?  ill bring beer


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2007)

The grand summit is cool, but just a ton of dough.  I'll look around and keep you posted.  Its more of a wait for the deal thing.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 16, 2007)

Bob R said:


> The grand summit is cool, but just a ton of dough.  I'll look around and keep you posted.  Its more of a wait for the deal thing.



Thanks Bob.  I would do the Condo thing with these guys if they were serious about skiing, but I know they're going to party like rock stars and get out on the slopes at noon..so I figure a hotel is the best bet to keep me sane.  Where do the bands play?  Till what time?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2007)

Some pics for ya Rich..


----------



## Vortex (Jan 17, 2007)

Rich the Bands start playing Noonish Sat and Sunday outside they play till about 5pm.

Thurs>Sat night there are usually at least two bands that play in the King Pine room and the Widow maker I think.  I went with Charlie's buddy Jay last year to one band had fun.  I still would suggest a condo so you can hang out some.  The grand summit is nice.  The two times a stayed there I found myself quite happy. I'm telling big bucks though.  

There are shuttles to the Condo's.    Friday's turns are fun.  Sat is usually a big party day.  Sunday some leave early some stay late.  I'll probably ski Friday and Sat at the Loaf and then head to the River for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob.  These are my best friends from College.  Bunch of crazy deadheads.  I'm worried that the party will last while I'm trying to get shuteye for first chair the next day...hence the hotel.  I am looking forward to it though!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool.  Best all around weekend of the year IMO.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 29, 2007)

Getting closer.  Time to start thinking about booking rooms.:idea:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 29, 2007)

I wouldn't wait to make reservations.This one fills up fast.If the weather is good its one great time!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Getting closer.  Time to start thinking about booking rooms.:idea:


Good point Bob...Although if you call around 20 times a day in april you have a good chance if getting a room...:roll: :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 29, 2007)

So where's the best places to stay?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> So where's the best places to stay?


Sugarloaf is in the middle of nowhere..there is nothing around but the mountain. I think you have three choices on the mountain
Condos
Grand summit: Nice place..but $$
Sugarloaf inn


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2007)

Is the Inn within walking distance from the party? Please pardon my ignorant questions in advance.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 30, 2007)

close enough you can ski down to it shuttle up or a little walk up or ride a lift.  Its slopside.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 1, 2007)

*....will hook up with ya'!*

*BobR*,
 I'll not get ambushed by others this year!....will look forward to catching up with you and other AZoners at the mountain....and will not jinx weather/conditions-possibilities by saying any more :lol:

Steve
*EDIT:  As you can see...everyone usually has a great time meeting up with seldom met friends, even just after *BobR* had just launched from the roof...in his _Superman_ costume.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2007)

bigbog said:


> *BobR*,
> I'll not get ambushed by others this year!....will look forward to catching up with you and other AZoners at the mountain....and will not jinx weather/conditions-possibilities by saying any more :lol:
> 
> Steve




Tried enough times.  Be great to meet a new Zoner.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2007)

28 inches should help build up that base for this.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 21, 2007)

*..yessah!*

*I hope it's as nice where everybody else is this week, cause yesterday and today @the Loaf have been picture-perfect, late March days....with February 2007 snow...!!   Unfortunately, everyone from school is here as well.

Steve


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 22, 2007)

I wish I was at sugarloaf right now.....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

About a month away.
http://www.sugarloaf.com/media.html?id=1242&nobar=1


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

I gotta start thinking about this.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 14, 2007)

damnit!  I have to work the friday and saturday of reggae fest!  this is not cool....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone needs another man for their condo...I'd love to join you all.  I am housetrained and can chip in $$$, beer, food, etc.  

I skied there on Monday and it was amazing.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am out for this one as my son and I are now booked for Easter week, and a return trip the next week is just too harsh on the driver and the wallet.

To all who are going, enjoy as the long range forecast leading up to Easter looks cold and possibly snowy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2007)

Many thanks to the folks who have taken me in.  You will see me there on Friday-Sunday.  Gonna be great.  We should plan an AZ cookout or something....bear and burgers.  Hoping for some more snow to get the snowfields going and to get some warm temps for that weekend...for soft corn snow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Many thanks to the folks who have taken me in.  You will see me there on Friday-Sunday.  Gonna be great.  We should plan an AZ cookout or something....bear and burgers.  Hoping for some more snow to get the snowfields going and to get some warm temps for that weekend...for soft corn snow.



I'm so psyched for you, TTB. I wish I was going this year. Raggae is a ton of fun. Anytime I've gone though, it's been more about the skiing than the partying. Watch the booze intake - it's easy to get caught up in the vibe. Sunday morning is usually a great time to ski as most everyone will be in bed nursing the hangover...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm so psyched for you, TTB. I wish I was going this year. Raggae is a ton of fun. Anytime I've gone though, it's been more about the skiing than the partying. Watch the booze intake - it's easy to get caught up in the vibe. Sunday morning is usually a great time to ski as most everyone will be in bed nursing the hangover...



I usually have one or two at most.  I'm that guy who gets up early for first chair, so booze don't get in the way.  :wink:  

It's all about a balance and having a good time.  Best part is my All East Pass covers the lift access.  Plan is to drive to my parent's place on Thursday night and then get up and drive to SL for Friday turns.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I usually have one or two at most.  I'm that guy who gets up early for first chair, so booze don't get in the way.  :wink:
> 
> It's all about a balance and having a good time.  Best part is my All East Pass covers the lift access.  Plan is to drive to my parent's place on Thursday night and then get up and drive to SL for Friday turns.



You need to promise me that you'll ski Misery Whip!







The 11 am hour seems to be the magic time for that run to corn up.


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 27, 2007)

ummmmmm the whip for for reggae weekend is not looking so hot right now..... i just hope theres some snow at all


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2007)

klrskiah said:


> ummmmmm the whip for for reggae weekend is not looking so hot right now..... i just hope theres some snow at all


Snow is that thin at the loaf?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Snow is that thin at the loaf?



I hope not!  There is a chance for snow next week and cold temps. I'm serious here.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2007)

A couple of years ago they were short on snow and just shut down some runs early in the week so we could ski them for the big weekend.  I'm staying positive.  If it gets sketchy... I may make it a 3 day instead of a 4 day visit.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2007)

Reggae '04 was even later than this year (April 16-18) and during a pretty thin snow year. We still skied Misery Whip:







And White Nitro Ext:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2007)

Long term weather has temps even during the day below freezing.  
Some snow even mentioned in the forcast.  Looks like this will be a good event with snow left.  I'm back to a Friday to Sunday know.  Can't take the monday after off.


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 29, 2007)

> Reggae '04 was even later than this year (April 16-18) and during a pretty thin snow year. We still skied Misery Whip:



yeah, i skied gondi ext, stump shot, cuffer, winters way etc... on reggae last year even though it was a terrible snow year:smash:  but we also had about 20" of heavy cement on april 6 ish which saved the spring big time.   based on last weekend, unless we get some snow it aint gonna be pretty.  Also this year they never groomed it at all so that could have something to do with it melting so fast.   All the groomed trails are still wall to wall though and with the cold and possible snow for next week you never know!  Pipecleaner should still have good snow anyway:-D


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

So whats up?  Not much chatter, but alot snow coming.  I'm there.  Last couple years we met at Bullwinkles at 11am on Friday and then headed out after that.  Meeting a few Sr folks then also.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the conditions for Reggae are going to be pretty crappy this year. I'm glad I'm not going.... :roll:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes indeed, bring your rock ski's


----------



## Vortex (Apr 10, 2007)

still planning on 11 at Bullwinkles on Friday.  Leaving Early Friday am.  Not many confirmed people. Whom is really going and confrimed plans?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ski patrol just opened up the front side snowfields (Jagger and Ignitor). I am trying to decide when to come up. It might be friday-saturday.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 10, 2007)

We had a last minute cancellation and have room for a mature adult who is interested in enjoying this weekend at the Loaf.  If interested PM me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't make the Loaf this year..Thought I was going to be able to pull it off but its just not in the cards. I will give it another try next year.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2007)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> We had a last minute cancellation and have room for a mature adult who is interested in enjoying this weekend at the Loaf. If interested PM me.


 
With child?;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 11, 2007)

This one hurts to miss...Mid-winter conditions for Reggae is just sick.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

We just booked a room in Rangeley (28 miles to Sugarloaf) at the Town & Lake Motel and got a room with a kitchen for $85 a night. We may just ski Saddleback on friday as the ski area is about 5-10 minutes away.

The shlep up in the snow should be lots of fun.

Rangeley is about a 40 minute drive to Sugarloaf in good weather and the town website is www.rangeley-maine.com.

You may also want to try the town of Eustis which is 7 miles to Sugarloaf, but I think alot of the lodging is already booked. The town website is www.eustismaine.com

What is the plan for the weekend, when and where is everybody skiing?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2007)

meet at 11.30 at Bullwinkles on Friday and Sat. it you skip Friday then just sat. Sunday I'm probably going back to the river.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

I probably will ski at Sugarloaf on friday, as come to think of it, saturday will be a mad house with tons of people. Hopefully the weather will calm down for good driving to Sugarloaf on friday morning.

Saturday-sunday will probably be spent at Saddleback.

Look for us at Bullwinkle's at 11:30 on friday

Latest forecast says 14" total


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> This one hurts to miss...Mid-winter conditions for Reggae is just sick.



A whole lot of suck right there. What's worse than not planning to hit the Loaf for Reggae (me) is planning to go and then having it fall through given the conditions (you). I'm sure I'm not making you feel any better about it...


----------



## Terry (Apr 12, 2007)

Or planning to go and then can't because of injuries. Best spring conditions in years and I'm stuck reading about it on here. It ain't right!!! I hope everyone has a good time and has a beer or two, or ten for me!  :beer:


----------

